# What color do you keep your screen??



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I noticed all the rainbow bars on the right hand side under your "time logged in" stats. 

When I first joined I kept mine as the purple color (2nd from the right) Then a while later I changed it to the 1st color (the blue on the far left.) 

So now I just changed to olive green (6th from left) I don't really know why I pick these colors or what makes me change them. I assume it's my mood at the time but im not sure. 

Just curious what colors other people choose and why? Also is there a certain specific reason that the boards has the color changers or is it really just basically to please you while you roam around KB's or is there a more technical purpose for the 'color changers'??


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Brown, 5th from the left.
The change in color is how I tell if I'm logged on or not.  I've never been tempted to change it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

imallbs said:


> The change in color is how I tell if I'm logged on or not. I've never been tempted to change it.


Your reason for your color at least makes sense. I can't figure out why I change mine or what makes me do it.

Also (this is nothing to do with the original question) but I noticed you post alot late at night like me. I have TERRIBLE sleep habits.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I get off my part time job at around 1:30 so I have started staying up late all the time (not just nights I work).  Unfortunately my full time job starts at 8 am so my sleep habits probably aren't any better than yours.  I know I've been up too late when the good morning thread starts to appear.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I know I've been up too late when the good morning thread starts to appear.


I haven't stayed up quite that late yet. I need to get my days and nights reversed soon


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is the purple second to last!  I just can't do the other colors... except that orange next to the green is kinda fun too... and the green.  No! You're not making me change it!  Okay... I might try the green for a bit.  Clearly I need sleep.  I'm arguing with myself I think.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This is how much I've been paying attention.  I never even realized you could change the colors!  (After 4 days, 16 hour+ logged in, too!)  Thanks!  Now I have something new to fiddle with while on KB!  

N


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I use the third one...most of them are too bright for me.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I use the green, fifth from the left.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> This is how much I've been paying attention. I never even realized you could change the colors! (After 4 days, 16 hour+ logged in, too!) Thanks! Now I have something new to fiddle with while on KB!
> 
> N


LOL I just learned about the statistics area. I learned a new KB feature today also.

So now that you know ....what color are you?? lol


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I hate to say this, but there's already an older thread about this too!   

I'm staying away from the search function; it doesn't like me.  Somebody please go find it so they can be merged...


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, there is this type of thread already.

I use O.D. Green.  I had said because there wasn't any camouflage.  Then the internet-gods created camouflage colors for me at different times out-of-the-blue on my screen here, so I also posted a screen-shot of it once.

Sailor


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Mostly teal,  fourth from left.  Pleasing to my eyes.  Used Red and Green at Christmas sometimes.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The original blue.  I tried all the others once and didn't like any of them.

Like reading on the Kindle, I want the extraneous stuff to fade into the background when I'm on any boards.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I keep it mostly on the blue...it's the only one that doesn't hurt my eyes.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine's the blue on the far right.  I like cool colors.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The original blue. I tried all the others once and didn't like any of them.
> 
> Like reading on the Kindle, I want the extraneous stuff to fade into the background when I'm on any boards.


and I didn't like the original blue. The boring brown fades into the background for me while the blue was too distracting.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I hate to say this, but there's already an older thread about this too!


That's ok, the OP probably wasn't here then, along with a lot of others.........some people may not even know you can change colors.
When a lot of new people join, we are going to have threads that repeat, if people don't like that, they should skip those threads-everyone's happy that way. 
Just my opinion..........
Kristie


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm green, 5th from the left.  It's a relaxing and cheerful color to me


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the silver blue one, third from the left. It's a nice comfortable restful color to me.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Light Green.


----------



## Maebnus (May 24, 2009)

Huh.  Ya learn something every day.    I always wondered why the rainbow bar was there, but never bothered clicking on the colors... so didn't realize they changed the bg.  Nice.  

Now that I know, I'll be keeping it on the third from the left.  The steely blue.  All the non-blue colors are a bit bright to me.  I'd love a deeper purple or a dark burnt orange though.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I hate to say this, but there's already an older thread about this too!
> 
> I'm staying away from the search function; it doesn't like me. Somebody please go find it so they can be merged...


sorry for the repeat thread. If anyone finds the other thread please merge. My apologys


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> LOL I just learned about the statistics area. I learned a new KB feature today also.
> 
> So now that you know ....what color are you?? lol


I had fun clicking on all the colors and then reverted right back to the original blue!  But now that I know it is there, I will probably change it from time to time just for variety....I like the orange, but it is a little bright.

I'm glad you pointed out the rainbow bar!

N


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> That's ok, the OP probably wasn't here then, along with a lot of others.........some people may not even know you can change colors.
> When a lot of new people join, we are going to have threads that repeat, if people don't like that, they should skip those threads-everyone's happy that way.
> Just my opinion..........
> Kristie


Kristie, I wasn't complaining -- quite the opposite, I think it's cool when some topic proves appealing enough that a second or third person starts a thread about it! I just thought that if the OP and the reply posters were interested in others' opinions on the topic, then being able to add a bunch of older already-in-existence ones might be an enhancement. Thus the suggestion to merge them.


----------



## WellAdjusted (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't know the bar changed colors.  I use the color that origionaly shows up.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Mine is green right now.I change it around weekly or whenever the mood strikes me


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Kristie, I wasn't complaining -- quite the opposite, I think it's cool when some topic proves appealing enough that a second or third person starts a thread about it! I just thought that if the OP and the reply posters were interested in others' opinions on the topic, then being able to add a bunch of older already-in-existence ones might be an enhancement. Thus the suggestion to merge them.


No worries, I didn't mean to single you out. It seems like sometimes, others (some mods included) jump on someone newer asking a question or starting a thread that has already been discussed~I would feel like an idiot if that happened to me, so I feel bad when it happens to someone else. Ya know what I mean? 
Again, I wasn't trying to be snarky....
Kristie


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> No worries, I didn't mean to single you out. It seems like sometimes, others (some mods included) jump on someone newer asking a question or starting a thread that has already been discussed~I would feel like an idiot if that happened to me, so I feel bad when it happens to someone else. Ya know what I mean?
> Again, I wasn't trying to be snarky....
> Kristie


KB can be overwhelming to a newcomer, yes.... when I was new I felt like I was _surrounded_ by enablers, and didn't even know what it was they were pushing.  It's easy to forget sometimes that not everyone is on the same page (yet) in their level of craziness familiarity with Kindleboards.


----------

